# Cory catfish



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## PondLinerRepair (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow! these cory catfishes are looking awesome. Very nice photo taken by you. Thanks for sharing


----------



## madhav96001 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have 10 in my 5 footer, a joy to watch these little active guys...

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anchor (Sep 10, 2016)

Great pic! Mine won't quit moving long enough to get a solid picture. I started out with 9, now I have over 30, and 3 generations. 

Funny thing, they decided it's best to pair up interracially. Peppered+Green=spotted/striped tan fish lol


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Great shot, cories are definitely one of my favorite fish to keep.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Corydoras pygmaeus, the three amigos.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice. I wonder if anyone here keeps C. similis.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Clarajoy,

Very nice photo!

I like C. sterbai

Albino and regular C. sterbai juvies


----------



## limeslide (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice!! Y'all's Corydoras are beautiful. I love the C. pygmaeus trio!



Axelrodi202 said:


> Very nice. I wonder if anyone here keeps C. similis.


Oh! I didn't know this species existed, they're beautiful! They look like a cross between C. sterbai and C. aeneus.


----------



## mattenx (Nov 28, 2016)

Do the regular corys pull up plants?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

mattenx said:


> Do the regular corys pull up plants?



I don't have a problem with any of my small/large variety cories but depending on the substrate or if the plants aren't rooted or in good then its possible they could pull up plants.


----------



## SallImSayin (Jan 30, 2017)

mattenx said:


> Do the regular corys pull up plants?


Mine never pull up anything, not even the big ones and they're super active. They keep my sand looking pristine from all the activity (disturbing the sand helps move debris to get sucked up in the filter).


----------



## mattenx (Nov 28, 2016)

GMYukonon24s said:


> I don't have a problem with any of my small/large variety cories but depending on the substrate or if the plants aren't rooted or in good then its possible they could pull up plants.





SallImSayin said:


> Mine never pull up anything, not even the big ones and they're super active. They keep my sand looking pristine from all the activity (disturbing the sand helps move debris to get sucked up in the filter).


Excellent. In that case, going to get an army of these bahaha


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Once you start getting these guys you'll be addicted!


----------

